# عمليات حسابية على وحدة تحلية (msf)



## desalination (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

يسعدني أن أعرض مساعدتي لكل من يرغب بإجراء أي عمليات حسابية على وحدة تحلية (msf) 
أياً كان نوع الحسابات المطلوبة 
.......
Mass, Salt, Energy
....... 

وسأكون مسروراً بذلك..​


----------



## بلدي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز desalination نشكر لك إهتمامك بالمهندس العربي.
لو تستطيع أن تصحبنا برحلة إلى داخلة محطة تحلية ومعالجة المياه، مرحلة مرحلة وخطوة خطوة ، نريد أن نشعر كأنني داخل محطة تحلية مياه بالفعل.
أظن بهذه الطريقة نستطيع إستيعاب كافة الحسابات والأمور الفنية المترتبة على هذا الموضوع.

بمعنى آخر (ماذا تفعل من بداية دخولك في الصباح لمحطة التحلية إلى وقت خروجك)
أنا عارف أنا طماع لكن ، إنت كريم ونحن نستاهل.

وجزاك الله كل الخير

م. وسام


----------



## desalination (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


عزيزي بلدي أهلاً وسهلاً ومرحباً بك...

وبالنسبة للعمل في محطات التحلية غالباً مايكون فيه حسابات ولا يحزنون (شغل عرب للأسف) فقط مراقبة عمل الوحدات وضمان إستمراااااية إنتاج الماء!!! والبيانات كلها موجودة على لوحات التحكم وحنا يالعرب للأسف شغلتنا المتابعة والمراقبة وأكثر من كذا ماكو!!!!

وبالنسبة لموضوع الحسابات فهذة سعي وإجتهاد شخصي وليس متطلب من متطلبات العمل مع أن وظيفتي هي مشرف منطقة تحلية .

لكن زي ما قلت لك هذه إجتهادات شخصية...وحبيت أفيد إخواني العرب بما رزقت من علم(على قلته).

وإذا تبي تبحر يابلدي بوحدة التحلية فأنا أهديك هالعرض (على الرابط أدناه) وأبحر على كيفيك (بس لا تغرق ترى ما عندنا غطّاس..ههههه) وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله.http://upload.9q9q.net/file/QSPWwvz1y91/--------------------.zip.html-Accounting.html​ 
وسأسعى لوضع دروس لحسابات الـMSF قريباً إن شاء الله .​


----------



## desalination (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

هذة بعض البرامج الصغيرة يمكن الإستفادة منها

ودمتم بود​


----------



## desalination (29 نوفمبر 2007)

ياشباب وش رايكم نطالب إدارة المنتدى بفتح ملف خاص بالتحلية حتى يسهل التواصل وتثبت المشاركات...هاه وش الراي يالربع...


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشاركة رأى*

وانا اشارك الرأى يا desalination لأننى مبتدىء جديد فى التحلية


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جهد مشكور مع انتقادي للرابط الذي اعطيته ل بلدي في المشاركة الاولى
احنراماتي


----------



## desalination (30 نوفمبر 2007)

ما هو سبب انتقادك للرابط يا عزيزي نبيل عواد الغباري

مع شكري الجزيل لك ولكل من شاركنا في هذا الموضوع​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
احسست ان الرابط ليس له صلة بالموضوع وقد اكون مخطئا مع جزيل شكري واحترامي


----------



## desalination (1 ديسمبر 2007)

حللت أهلاً ونزلت سهلاً يا عزيزي نبيل


----------



## marouen16 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز لك جزيل الشكر ياريت اتفسرلنا باالتدقيق كيفية عمل المحطة و لو كان ممكن المواد الكيمياءية المستعملة و السرعات.......و لك مني جزيل الشكر........


----------



## بلدي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

لكل مني كل الود والإحترام أخي العزيز الرائع/ desalination ، فعلاً إجتهاد شخصي رائع جداً.

وأنا أؤيد في موضوع فتح ملف خاص بالتحلية.

م. وسام


----------



## بلدي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم/ desalination ، إذا كانت لدي مقابلة شخصية (interview) للعمل بمحطة تحلية ، فما هي الأساسيات التي ينبغي لي معرفتها والأسئلة التي يمكن أن تطرح علي؟

ولك مني جزيل الشكر والإحترام

م. وسام


----------



## desalination (2 ديسمبر 2007)

عزيزي marouen 16 :

عمل محطة التحلية بإختصار : 
1-يتم تعبئة الوحدة بماء البحر .
2-يُشغل نظام تفريغ الوحدة من الهواء لخلق الفراغ الجوي داخل الوحدة.
3- تشغل مضخات لتدوير الماء داخل الوحدة (تدور في أنابيب في أعلى الوحدة).
4-ثم يبدأ إدخال البخار على الوحدة لتسخين المياه يدخل ماء البحر في مكان مخصص يسمى بالمسخن (Brine Heater) .
5- عندما ترتفع درجة حرارة الماء ويدخل للوحدة بسرعة عالية ويواجه أمامه فراغ جوي يحدث مايسمى علمياً بالتبخر الوميضي (Flushing)>
6- يصعد بخار الماء للأعلى فيصدم بأنابيب المياه الدائرة التي تكون أقل في حرارتها فتكتسب من بخار الماء الحرارة الكامنة ويتكثف البخار.
7 يتجمع المتكثف من البخار في صحون داخل كل مرحلة ويصب في مجرى موحد يصب نهايةً بصندوق داخل الوحدة لسهل سحبه بالمضخات.

اطلع على هالرابط وستتضح لك الصورة بإذن الله
http://upload.9q9q.net/file/QSPWwvz1...ccounting.html​وبالنسبة للمواد الكيميائية المستخدمة داخل الوحدة فهي غالباً ثلاث مواد:
الأولى لمكافحة الأوكسجين للتقليل من نسب حدوث التآكل والثانية مضاد رغوي لمنع تكون الرغوة داخل مراحل الوحدة والثالثة مضاد للترسبات لمنع تكون الترسبات داخل أنابيب الوحدة مما يقلل من عملية التبادل الحراري.​ 

وبالنسبة لموضوع السرعات فالسرعات ليست بذات أهمية بقدر معدلات التدفق والضغطوط فهي المعايير المتبعة في التصميم غالباً وهي أيضاً تعتمد على التصميم لأن كل محطة تصمم بهدف إنتاج كمية محددة وعلى ضوء ذلك يتم إختيار الأنابيب ومعدلات التدفق...إلخ

ولكن سأعمد لوضع دروس بإذن الله في حسابات محطات التبخر الوميضي متعدد المراحل ولكن لإنشغالي بالوظيفة من ناحية وبدراستي من ناحية أخرى وبظروفي وارتباطاتي الإجتماعية من ناحية ثالثة قد أتأخر قليلاً ولكن لعلي لا أتجاوز إجازة الحج بإذن الله.

ودمتم بود​


----------



## desalination (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أهلاً أخي بلدي
بالنسبة لموضوع المقابلات الشخصية فتعرف هذي على حسب الشخص اللي تقابلة فبعضهم مايهتم بالأمور العلمية أهم شيء عنده الشخصية والمنطق بزعمه أن الأمور العلمية تأتي مع التدريب والممارسة والإطلاع. وبعضهم لا يهتم بالأمور العلمية.
وبرضوا تعتمد على نوع الوظيفة اللي إنت متقدم عليها ونوع الشهادة اللي تحملها فإذا كنت مهندس فمن الأمور الأساسية اللي لابد تكون عارفها مثلاً(heat transfer, mass transfer) كمبادئ أساسية فقط,أما لوكانت شهادتك ثانوية مثلاً (إحلق رمشي إذا وظفوك) فأعتقد الشخصية والمنطق هما الحكم في كذا موقف.

ودمت بود


----------



## desalination (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي marouen 16 هذا الرابط قد يكون أوضح من كلامي فتفضل
http://www.swcc.gov.sa/default.asp?pid=66&pagenum=2


----------



## desalination (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي marouen 16 تفضل هذا الرابط قد يكون أوضح من كلامي في الأعلى

http://www.swcc.gov.sa/default.asp?pid=66&pagenum=2


----------



## بلدي (3 ديسمبر 2007)

أجابة دبلوماسية رائعة وختامها بعض الضحك ، لك مني كل الود والإحترام أخي desalination


----------



## desalination (4 ديسمبر 2007)

أسأل العلي القدير أن يجعل حياتك مليئة بالضحك والسرور يا بلدي


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا أخ Desalination 
هل من الممكن توضيح طريقة تصميم المبخر Flash Evaporater في وحدات MSF كذلك طريقة حساب زمن مكوث المياه داخل وعاء لتبخير Resident time ....
ما هي نسبة ارتفاع المبخر الى ارتفاع المياه بداخله وكيف تحسب؟
ما هي نسبة ارتفاع المبخر الى ارتفاع space zone ؟
ما هو الفرق في تصميم مبخر بشكل Rectingular or cylinderical ؟

تحياتي

جامعة البصرة
كلية الهندسة


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## desalination (6 ديسمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أهلاً أخي alaa abdulrazaq وأهلاً أخي علي محمد يوسف...

أما حبيبنا alaa abdulrazaq فأسأل اللعلي القدير أن يفرج عنكم وأن ينصر أهل السنة وأن يفتح عليهم ويجيش جيوشهم ويبعث سراياهم ويأخذ الأنظار عنهم...اللهم آمين

وإنت ياعزيزي alaa abdulrazaq فجايبها بالكباير تبي تصميم مرة وحدة!!..وأنا ذكرت في بداية موضوعي أن عرضي هو لحسابات تتعلق بالإنتاج ولكن تكرم عيونك يا alaa abdulrazaq عطني شوية وقت أرتب معلوماتي وأوراقي وأفيدك بإذن الله...

ودمتم بعز يا أهل الرافدين


----------



## desalination (8 ديسمبر 2007)

سأجيب على سؤال وأتعدى الآخر..!!​

قبل الشروع بشرح خطوات التصميم يتوجب على المصمم معرفة الآتي:

معدل التغير في ملوحة مياه البحر لفترة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات إن أمكن.
معرفة أعلى درجة حرارة وأدنى درجة حرارة سجلت لذلك البحر.
تحديد العمر الإفتراضي للوحدة المراد تصميمها.
تحديد أعلى درجة حرارة يرغب الوصول لها في الوحدة.
وبناءً على ماسبق يتم تحديد نوع المواد (materials) اللازمة مبدئياً .
بالنسبة لموضوع التصميم فقبله تفريعات كثيرة منها تحليل مياه البحر كيميائياً للتعرف على العناصر والغازات الذائبة فيه مما يساعدنا في قضية حسابات التآكل والترسبات ولكن بصرف النظر عن ذلك كله سأكتب باختصار خطوات التصميم على أن أستوعبها بشرح مفصل في القريب بإذن الله.


تحديد كمية الإنتاج المطلوبة.
تحديد عدد مراحل الوحدة المراد تصميمها.
تحديد درجة حرارة المياه الداخلة للوحدة(يمكن التحكم بها عن طريق يعرف بخط التبريد).
تحديد أعلى حرارة لمياه البحر داخل الوحدة وتعرف ب TBT TOP BRINE TEPURATURE
معرفة معامل انتقال الحرارة (حسب المواد المختارة).
تحديد نسبة مياه التبريد إلى المياه الدوارة.
تحديد معامل كفاءة الوحدة المراد تصميمها.
نحدد كمية المياة الدوارة في الوحدة.
نحسب أبعاد المرحلة الواحدة(طول – عرض – إرتفاع).
ثم: للتأكد من تصميمنا نحاكي التصميم بتطبق معادلات موازنات الكتلة والطاقة(mass & heat balances) 



أما بالنسبة لحساب ارتفاع المبخر فمن المعلوم أن ارتفاع المبخر هو مجموع ثلالث ارتفاعات وهي:

ارتفاع مستوى المياه داخل المرحلة.
ارتفاع المنخل(Demister) عن مستوى المياه.
ارتفاع سطح المبخر عن المنخل(Demister).
وكل واحد من الثلاثة أعلاه فله معادلات لحسابه, فمثلاً حساب ارتفاع مستوى المياه داخل المرحله فتحسب كالتالي:


F=1.96e-5*mr*/(k*sqrt(ru*Dp)
Where:
Mr=heat rejection flow
K=orifice coefficient= c/sqrt(1-c^2x^2)
Where:
X=h/(((100*Dp)/9.81*ru)/hv)
C=0.61+0.18*x-0.58*x^2+0.7*x^3
Dp=(p1-p2)+0.098*(hv-c*h)
P1= pressure in right hand stage.
P2= pressure our stage.​ 

أما عن الفرق في تصميم مبخر بشكل Rectingular or cylindrical

فلست أدري مالفرق الذي تقصدة ولكن الدارج في الإستخدام هو Rectingular وهو أسهل و أرخص في التصميم والإنشاء.

أتمنى أني أضفت شيئاً لمعلوماتك يا alaa مع أني أحس بأنك مُختَبِر لا مُستَخبِر.​


----------



## desalination (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم...

يؤسفني أن أعلن توقفي عن المشاركة في المنتدى لفترة قد تطول (لأشهر) لظروف عارضة... سأظل مشتاقاً لمنتدانا العزيز حتى ييسر الله لي العودة...
في أمان الله يا شباب...


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (8 مارس 2008)

اخي الكريم ارجو افادتي كيفيه تعقيم المياه بالاوزون للحصول على مياه معقمه بالاوزون وما هي المواد المستخدمه في التعقيم....وما هي المعدات المستخدمه لبناء المصنع.....وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (10 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
إخوي 
ممكن تشرحه مع الصورة
أقصد أن MSF له عدد طرق وليس طريقة واحدة مثلا (once through, M ,Rycle)
فارجو أن توضحه في بوربنيت مع الصور يكون أفضل وأفهم

مشكور مقدما


----------



## مقبل السويلمي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

معاك بالراي وشكرا على اهتمامك المتواصل


----------



## ابراهيم المازني (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
اود ان اطرح سؤال عن منظومات التحلية من نوع msf
اذا كنا نملك المعطيات التالية:
1-معدل الجريان لغازات ساخنة
2-درجة حرارة هذة الغازات
3-مساحة مقطع الجريان

كيف يمكن حساب كمية المياة المحلاة التي يمكن ان نحصل عليها اذا استخدمنا مياة مالحة(مياة الخليج العربي) 

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (12 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز desalination
انا اعمل مقارنة بين طريقة التحلية باستخدام التناضح العكسي وطرق التحلية بالتبخير لتحديد لمعرفة محددات وايجابيات وسلبيات كل طريقة
ارجو المساعدة اذا امكن
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## sherifshams (12 يناير 2010)

*حللت أهلاً ونزلت سهلاً يا عزيزي نبيل*​


----------



## فهد علي 1970 (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يرجى اياضح بعضى القوانين التي تخص تحويل مغرم /ppm


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (1 مارس 2010)

الاخ desalination المحترم
السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة في كيفية حساب الوقود المستخدم في محطات التحلية ومعامل الاداء
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (23 يونيو 2010)

ارجو العودة اسريعة يا اخي 
والردعلى الاسئلة


----------

